# Gesshin Hide Murakumono Knives



## JBroida (May 8, 2012)

So, you guys may have seen the first one of these that went on the website shortly after our NY trip

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-hide-105mm-blue-2-murakumono-knife.html#







But now we have a new one and its just as cool looking 

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-hide-105mm-blue-2-damascus-murakumono-knife.html


----------



## markenki (May 13, 2012)

Hi Jon,

You might want to update the description on your website, which still says "The design on the blade is a resting cow."

Regards,

Mark


----------

